

Ask YC: Can you search HN? - teedex

Is there a way to search old articles on HN. I missed a blog post/ article on link exchange or affiliate program etc and just cannot seem to find it. :(
======
pmjordan
There's

<http://searchyc.com/>

Or alternatively your favourite search engine with the
site:news.ycombinator.com operator (or equivalent).

This is definitely a frequently asked question but sadly not covered in the
FAQ.

In fairness, searchyc.com is the top result on google for any of "search
ycombinator", "search y combinator" or "search hacker news", so you didn't
look very hard.

~~~
teedex
Thanks for that information. It was also right, I hadn't looked to hard.

